# In a MACR, what G.T.E stands for ?



## Daniel BASTIEN (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello, Does anyone know what "G.T.E"( or "6.T.E" ? ) ...in the red circle ...could stand for? MACR related to B-17 42-97333. Thanks in advance. Best regards


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, RTD must mean "Returned to Duty" but G.T.E.?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2022)

I could find out when Sweeney got married but nothing about his military service


----------



## J_P_C (Feb 7, 2022)

gte=*Ground Time Elapsed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 8, 2022)

GT means Granted
GTF means Gunnery Training Flight

In WW2 speak I have no idea on GTE but as a wild guess I would say Granted Exemption or Ground Training Establishment.

In modern speak it is Gas Turbine Engine, Gas Turbine Enclosure, Ground Threat Emitter or Grupo de Transporte Especial

Somewhere I have a doc on decoding aircraft history cards but I cannot find it.

My suggestion would be to join HistoryHub at Welcome | History Hub and ask the question there. You cannot post the graphic but giving the MACR number and retyping the complete line will be enough. While you are at it ask if anyone has his records.

Please post any answer or a link to your question here so the rest of us know in future (or at least those with less rusty memories)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

